
Neural Voice Cloning with a Few Samples - dsr12
http://research.baidu.com/neural-voice-cloning-samples/
======
MrBuddyCasino
Is anyone aware of something that lets me train it with random samples of a
persons voice, and then generate speech from text?

The closest I found was lyrebird.ai, but it requires specific sentences.

------
bsenftner
This is going to be huge. I've been tracking this work for decade. One of the
last pieces needed to realistically simulate a living person in video or real
time.

